# Desktop Router for FiberBoard



## bettyboo (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi
Looking to see what manufacturers produce small desktop based routers for cutting shapes from 1/8"-1/4" FiberBoard or similar. Help greatfully appreciated.
Thanks ;-)


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not really sure what you're after here. Some more detail would help, help me anyway, there's probably someone else on here that knows exactly what you mean.

I just did a quick search, and the only things I ran across are CNC routers. And none of them what I would call inexpensive, not for my pocket anyway. Just what is it you want to make with one?


----------

